# Altas Lathes in the Sears Catalogs



## ChuckB (Jan 3, 2011)

I found this cool site with pdf's of many sears catalogs. I was able to find my Atlas 6" in there.

http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id116.html

Hope you enjoy it as I have


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 3, 2011)

Dave, don't let your Southbend friends hear about this offer.. Dave Young: wanting an Atlas.. you would be publicly humiliated and disbared ;D


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Steve, I probably will be selling my 6" soon.. It is restored, but I don't think it will bring as much as you mentioned. I will be lucky to break even. Here's a youtube video I made:



[video=youtube;srdCd5tCb9E] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srdCd5tCb9E&amp;feature=related [/video]

Did you post pictures in the "Show us your Atlas lathe setup!" thread yet?


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 3, 2011)

shovelhead link=topic=513.msg2306#msg2306 date=1294073422 said:
			
		

> Chuck, Nice looking lathe! Do the link belts work well? My original belts are in bad need of replacement and I was considering the link style.



Oh yeah.. they work GREAT!! Plus they can be removed very easy by opening up the links, instead of taking the machine apart.. only drawback is the cost.. kind of expensive.. you should need the 1/4 " and can find them cheapest on ebay. Get the red original brand "link belt".. there are imitations that seem to work as good, but deposit little dust particles of belt on your lathe. Make sure you measure and find a seller that sells by the foot. I didn't measure mine.. I estimated.. bought a 4" piece that was not enough.. had to buy another 4 foot piece just to get a foot more.. wasted some money.


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 3, 2011)

shovelhead link=topic=513.msg2313#msg2313 date=1294075018 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip Chuck. I'll check out ebay.
> Regards, Steve



Hey!!! I made a mistake!!! They are 3/8 belts, not 1/4 :-[

Here are the exact ones I bought:

Power Twist Plus Link V-belt 3/8" 3L 4' FENNER DRIVE

The evilbay seller was: ohioblademan


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this interesting topic.

 I too have a 6x18 atlas, bought it with quite a bit of attatchements, thinking of building the taper attatchement for it, seems quite basic.
 Up in this country finding a decent used lathe with any accesories is very difficult.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I just restored my 6" Atlas/Craftsman lathe. Long story but, I started the project 16 years ago. It was then that I called Clausing and ordered new belts. One of the belts was 21" long and a 3L, meaning 3/8" wide. It wound up being one inch too short (motor to arbor assembly), it would pick up the motor when engaging the lathe. It also was too wide. The belt was hanging over the pulley edges and was rubbing
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the larger pulley. I wound up ordering 2L belts from McMaster-Carr that worked out perfectly at about $7.00 a belt. 

Sorry for the way the pics were posted, my first time.


----------

